# Found!! Bengal Cat, Manchester.



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Yesterday, the Society for Abandoned Animals got a young female Bengal in. She's estimated to be between 1 and 2 years old.

As she wasn't microchipped and had no collar, I am convinced she's been an indoor cat that has escaped. She was found in a Greenhouse and brought into us.

I'm not entirely sure whereabouts in Manchester she was found, but will find out ASAP!

If you-or anyone you know- has lost a young Bengal in the Manchester area please let me know, I'd hate for her to be rehomed if there is someone desperately looking for her!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

UPDATE: She was found in *Urmston*...


----------

